# Stanley Mitre Box and Disston Saw



## GregInMaryland

This is by far the most exciting tool find that I have ever purchased. Below is a Stanley Sweetheart 246 Mitre Box with a five inch deep Disston saw that is 26 inches long. The patent date is 1/2/1912, so at it's oldest it is just a bit over 100 years. On the other hand, it could much newer since Stanley made these mitre boxes from 1905 to 1984.

So what is so special about this mitre box and saw? From what I can tell, it has NEVER been used. That's right, a 100 year tool that has every part (that I can tell) and is nearly pristine. All the stops, rods, extensions, knobs, etc, etc are present and accounted for, the original wooden deck has no saw marks, the saw teeth are still sharp and the set can still be felt.














































So, how did I get this survivor? Spelling. The eBay seller looked at the label and listed it as a 'Stanley Mitre box and Disston saw.' Because they used the uncommon spelling (mitre vs miter) there was only one other bidder and I was able to sneak in at the last minute and win the auction! It listed at $125.00 and I was able to get it for $132.50.

I am not a tool collector, even though I have a lot of tools. I am most excited to have a completely usable tool that is far superior to anything made today. I can't wait for my first cut.

Greg


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, beautiful! Congrats, Greg!


----------



## donwilwol

what a great find!!


----------



## Tennessee

I found a later one recently in an antique shop for $51 out the door. It was pretty grimy, but all there. I restored it and put it up for sale in a well traveled antique shop where I had a small table. All the parts were there, but I did put on a new piece of wood, using 140 year old oak. Original colors, everything worked, saw was in outstanding shape. I finally got an offer, after two months…$55. Took it just to get rid of it.
I think the really old ones, and pristine like yours are outstanding, but for an average collector, they take up too much shelf space, and the saws are just big, big, big.


----------



## chrisstef

I love that score Greg. The saw alone is probably worth around $100 if its in tip top shape. Ive got a few mitre saws in cue to be sharpened. That rig should give you plenty of joy especially after a good bout of deflection from the powered miter saw ticks you off.

I kinda wanna see her cut …. jus sayin.


----------



## redSLED

Love your miter box saw [drooling]. I am looking for one also, locally.


----------



## theoldfart

If that is the original wood base you might want to think about putting in a replacement and saving the original. Your gonna' love how that thing cuts!
Edit, you could post on the mitre box thread, lots of info there.


----------



## GregInMaryland

Red, I didn`t realize that the Vikings used mitre boxes? I thought they used stige etigot?


----------



## LRR

Very nice! Let us know how it works.


----------



## redSLED

Greg - I have no Viking heritage (or maybe I do) - I merely appreciate the handiwork of past civilizations including the "Vikings". My research on Viking miter boxes hasn't yet begun, however I thank you for the reminder.


----------

